# Alternative for ADA substrate additives



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually don't have to use them at all. They aren't very high impact. If you want, you can substitute the bacteria with cheaper brands, helps with tank cycling


----------



## jbvamos (Mar 18, 2018)

I didn’t use any of the additives and had no issues whatsoever from the beginning till now ( 4 months). Went through the diatom phase and that’s it. No algae issues at all. Just change lots of water in the beginning.


----------

